# Lake Juliette



## skoaleric (Jan 18, 2016)

Took my son and one of his friends yesterday. Didn't see a thing. The wind blowing on that lake was horrible. Looks like all the geese and ducks are gone for the season.


----------



## DamonRossFoster (Jan 19, 2016)

nobody's gonna touch this thread brother, cause it mentions a specific body of water.  Just a friendly FYI!


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jan 20, 2016)

More hunters than birds on that body of water!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 20, 2016)

Just got to scout and invest the time to hunt it to make it work, about like all the other bodies of water there in GA


----------



## HookinLips (Jan 21, 2016)

WOODIE13 said:


> Just got to scout and invest the time to hunt it to make it work, about like all the other bodies of water there in GA



Have you ever actually hunted that lake? Better yet been on it? You can ride the entire lake in a day and if the birds aren't there, there's really no "making it work" unless you just want to watch a sunrise over decoys. All the scouting in the world does not help if there are no ducks there...which is often. Why would any ducks fly over that lake to get shot at by 999,999 people when there is plenty of safe water around the lake? I've only hunted it a handful of times and probably wont ever go back so I'm not just saying this to keep people away either.


----------



## skoaleric (Jan 22, 2016)

Its tough, no doubt. I've always hunted the north end and every now and then got lucky to kill one or two. I'm trying to get a grip on the open water stuff. I fish it ALOT, so I know it's never been a populous duck lake.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jan 23, 2016)

It use to be a pretty good duck lake with thousands of coots. I have yet to see a coot out there this year and only saw about 10 last year. I really wish they would cut hunting back to Wednesday's and Saturdays only to keep some of the pressure off.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 23, 2016)

HookinLips said:


> Have you ever actually hunted that lake? Better yet been on it? You can ride the entire lake in a day and if the birds aren't there, there's really no "making it work" unless you just want to watch a sunrise over decoys. All the scouting in the world does not help if there are no ducks there...which is often. Why would any ducks fly over that lake to get shot at by 999,999 people when there is plenty of safe water around the lake? I've only hunted it a handful of times and probably wont ever go back so I'm not just saying this to keep people away either.



Yes, back when I was stationed there, 2004/2006, had some good shoots on that lake.


----------



## warmouth (Jan 23, 2016)

WOODIE13 said:


> Yes, back when I was stationed there, 2004/2006, had some good shoots on that lake.



As have alot of people before. No matter where a person hunts here, we're not exactly in the best of a flyway. This has been my worst season, not a single bird 
The fun is just being there! I'll hunt a road side ditch just to be out there, haha. Won't kill em if you ain't with em. All those hunters ain't there to kill time. Some people (myself included) don't have the best luck.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 25, 2016)

Take a rod and reel and some crappy jigs.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 25, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Take a rod and reel and some crappy jigs.



Ive been thinking that every hunt this year. Fish always poppin, but as soon as i bring a pole... and try casting is usually when you get buzzed.

Or the rod gets broke.


----------

